# good day and bad day



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

good day I got two sharptail grouse and three pheasants this morning and one of them 24 inches longer

bad day my last pheasant shot down and other flew and my dog chased about six feet high cloverland grass wheat... I cant find her for two hr and half I was very disappoint and heart broke. I went to shieff /police depentment to report for dog missing.. then went home chance and pick up my son and go back to see if I get chance to find my dog.. I found my dog at 310pm since 845 am she was standing where I was parked the last time. I was soooo happy to have her back and gave her a biggest hugs and thanks to god. does that happen to u? she is one yr and 4 months old


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You might want to put a bell on her collar so shes easier to find in the high grass


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I had that happen to me and it scares me to death. That is why we use shock collers so if our dog gets lost or runs after a rabbit then we use it. It don't happen much anymore.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

That is the worst feeling, when my dog enters a corn field is my biggest worry, as they is probably scent everywhere.

One time I was in the woods and my pup - 8 months and she disappeared, I looked and called for an hour. What happens I walk back to my vehicle about 3/4 mile away and there stands my dog, man they are smart. It was the first time we were in that woods and how did the dog remember her way back? Amazing and good at the same time.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

You are lucky. Please think about how to make sure it doesn't happen again. 3 seasons ago we lost an English Pointer, but someone found it 2 days later and called the name on the tag. My friend is dang lucky the dog wasn't stolen because it is a very good dog!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I wish I can be able to hear the bell bec I am deaf... shock collar I brought from someone and I brought a new battery and it is not working grrr I cant afford to buy a new one I am not working now grrr I am soo glad to have her back and I didnt think I wont be able to get her back and she stand where I parked the last time wow ... if I go hunting with someone who can hear ... of course I will put bell on ..I didnt think of but yesterday I hunted alone and no one who have a free time to come with me. SHe nuts over upland birds and I have to be more aware of her to be safe and closer range and not chasing pu$$y hen pheasant that I cant shoot.She is over exictment.


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Everybody looses there dog at least once. The shock collar advice will do nothing but ruin your dog, never hit a dog with the E collar you can't see, its a great way to make a blinker. What I have found to work is to fire your gun once or twice, if your dog is nearby they will more than likely come running to you because they think you got a bird for them. I lost my dog a few weeks ago in heavy cover and forty mph winds. The bell did no good becasue it was to windy, after about 20 minutes of searching for a dog on point I fired my gun and low and behold he came running.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks for the tips


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Britman said:


> The shock collar advice will do nothing but ruin your dog, never hit a dog with the E collar you can't see, its a great way to make a blinker.


This is a very good point. Your dog could be locked up on point over the hill or in some cattails and if you shock them it would be deterring them from pointing..........it would be like punishing them for pointing! :eyeroll:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Always remember that the nose of a dog is an amazing invention and as long as your dog has some field experience he will probably backtrack with his nose leading the way and end up at the truck as was stated in an earlier post. Give him time or leave something there that he will identify with if you decide to go looking for him and 99 times out of 100 he will find his way back. When we are working cattails and my dog is lost he always backtracks to find my scent so don't be too quick to give up on your dog's nose to find his way back. This is another reason to get your dog out for some preseason work. If they know the routine they will probably find you or the truck.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I have just learned to follow the dog. Although you might think a piece of cover looks birdy, the dog might think otherwise. I have contradicted my dog too many times just to have him prove me wrong. DJ said it, a dogs nose is an amazing invention, trust them, a well trained dog will very rarely let you down.

Maybe try using a whistle too. When the winds get up into the 30 and 40 mph range that is all my dog will respond to.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

interesting...


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Strand.... that is exactly what I do. I hunt behind a golden and trust him to lead me to the birds. He is 1 1/2 years old and has done a good job for me thus far. He seems to get better with every outing. It is great to see him come upon some pheasant scent. His tail starts going 100 mph! Not quite as nice as having a pointer maybe, but I'm rarely surprised when something flushes, either.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Very simple to scent your boots. Whereever you walk you lay a scent trail and the dog can always follow it back. It is the one scent you have that your dog knows best. :lol:


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

One thing every hunting dog should have is a good name tag with your phone number firmly fixed to their collar. They only cost five bucks a Petco.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have on many occassions hid from my dog after I lost sight of her just to see what she would do. She has always returned to the last place she saw me or returned to the vehicle.


----------

